# Penn Slammer III mono capactiy



## chelch (Jun 22, 2018)

Does anyone happen to know the spool capacity of a pen slammer III using 20lb mono? Was looking at the 5500 and 6500 reel sizes. Thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Uhh Google..
Slammer III 5500 and then 6500

You'd probably have your answer in about ten seconds


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Check Penn website or as suggested search reel sizes.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's pretty harsh. The Penn website is kinda ****ed up when it comes to giving specs. On the page that displays the mono and braid capacity, it has a pulldown to select which one you want, but doesn't tell you what model you're looking at. (doesn't work properly for me on 2 different browsers)

I mean, if ya know, ya know, and if you don't...

Because I have the goddamn thing in hand, and I still don't know what the actual capacity is. They aren't great about covering all those bases. I know 3 sizes of braid/mono capacity, and I don't fish any of them. And yet, it's not that it isn't rated for the size I use...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

solid7 said:


> That's pretty harsh. The Penn website is kinda ****ed up when it comes to giving specs. On the page that displays the mono and braid capacity, it has a pulldown to select which one you want, but doesn't tell you what model you're looking at. (doesn't work properly for me on 2 different browsers)
> 
> I mean, if ya know, ya know, and if you don't...
> 
> Because I have the goddamn thing in hand, and I still don't know what the actual capacity is. They aren't great about covering all those bases. I know 3 sizes of braid/mono capacity, and I don't fish any of them. And yet, it's not that it isn't rated for the size I use...


take it somewhere and have it spooled with what you use and they can tell you how much they put on it. The website info is so you can make an educated assessment on what size spool to buy if you spool it yourself, and don't buy line by the pound.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Next time you buy a car, you can just make an educated guess as to MPG, based on other cars of a similar size. When you buy tires, you can estimate tread life, based on how far you actually drove.

Come on, man. There is nothing wrong with asking for the spool capacity. It's a perfectly legitimate question, and there's any number of valid reasons for wanting to know. Especially when it's as confusing as they've made it on the website.

This is the only reel that I've ever had a problem getting a straightforward answer on line capacity on, for a size that it's designed to use.

And I'm just advocating for the OP. I HAD to find out by having it spooled.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

No more questions only searches... i mean whats the purpose of a happy, friendly fishing forum if always gettin b$tched at


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Harrymanz said:


> No more questions only searches... i mean whats the purpose of a happy, friendly fishing forum if always gettin b$tched at


I'm not sure that this forum has EVER been happy and friendly. But yes, point very well taken... Sometimes a bit of human interaction beats cold fact finding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

chelch said:


> Does anyone happen to know the spool capacity of a penn slammer III using 20lb mono? Was looking at the 5500 and 6500 reel sizes. Thanks!


This will tell you all the specs *https://www.meltontackle.com/penn-slammer-iii-spinning-reels.html*


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. :fishing:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Not that difficult to find on Penn's site.

http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-reels-spinning-reels-penn-slammer/penn-slammer-iii-spinning/1405292.html



View attachment 57331


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Orest said:


> Not that difficult to find on Penn's site.
> 
> http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-reels-spinning-reels-penn-slammer/penn-slammer-iii-spinning/1405292.html
> 
> ...



OK, I'm going to concede that I just went over and had another look, and this DOES NOT look like it did the other day, when I looked, and couldn't find it.

Not sure what happened since then, but yes, it's definitely clear as a bell right now.

I'm not really a drinker or substance abuser of any kind, so we can rule that much out...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I'm not sure that this forum has EVER been happy and friendly. But yes, point very well taken... Sometimes a bit of human interaction beats cold fact finding.


I would venture a guess that line capacity is an over-rated aspect of fishing. 

What is the difference between a few extra yards on a spool and getting stripped anyway? Most times I have been in the about to be stripped mode... I broke them off well before they hit the knot on the spool, but there have been a few times when the Shark or Flatto in question popped the knot on the spool with a finality that is seldom achieved with those who venture into the salt better equipped than I.

How about a few more Vids of you King Fishing off a SUP Solid? Perhaps even one with a menacing Bull Shark fining his way languidly behind your craft waiting for the best time to dart in and eat something....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Just lock it down. No line capacity needed


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Garboman said:


> I would venture a guess that line capacity is an over-rated aspect of fishing.
> 
> What is the difference between a few extra yards on a spool and getting stripped anyway? Most times I have been in the about to be stripped mode... I broke them off well before they hit the knot on the spool, but there have been a few times when the Shark or Flatto in question popped the knot on the spool with a finality that is seldom achieved with those who venture into the salt better equipped than I.
> 
> How about a few more Vids of you King Fishing off a SUP Solid? Perhaps even one with a menacing Bull Shark fining his way languidly behind your craft waiting for the best time to dart in and eat something....


When I was looking for the line capacity, it wasn't all about how much before it's stripped. It was more about economics, for me. We were, at one point, researching how much line a spool held, and the value proposition of one reel vs. another. In other words, is that 50 (or whatever) extra yards of line worth the 8 (or whatever) extra ounces, or the extra $? The kid was getting his first quality reel, and realizing that there's a startling difference between line capacity in conventional and spinning reels, relative the overall package size. So, all in all, it wasn't so much about me. I pretty much know how much line I need. That Penn Slammer in question went to the Keys last week, and caught a nice haul of great Barracuda and Mahi Mahi. So we'll see what the new expert thinks when he gets back.

Oh yes, you did always used to bust my balls about SUP fishing. But it's a real thing, you know? There's a kid on our local beach that catches kings like nobody's business - when the kings were running, I saw him out every flat day for 4 weeks. One guy up on Cocoa Beach landed a 80lb cobia off a SUP. (took him 3 miles out of his way) Lots of people round these parts SUP fishing. Not as funny as you make it sound, old boy...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, our next foray is going to be drone fishing. Drone ready. We built a drop rig from the kid's old Legos. We're going to smash the menhaden run, and then the mullet run later in the fall.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> When I was looking for the line capacity, it wasn't all about how much before it's stripped. It was more about economics, for me. We were, at one point, researching how much line a spool held, and the value proposition of one reel vs. another. In other words, is that 50 (or whatever) extra yards of line worth the 8 (or whatever) extra ounces, or the extra $? The kid was getting his first quality reel, and realizing that there's a startling difference between line capacity in conventional and spinning reels, relative the overall package size. So, all in all, it wasn't so much about me. I pretty much know how much line I need. That Penn Slammer in question went to the Keys last week, and caught a nice haul of great Barracuda and Mahi Mahi. So we'll see what the new expert thinks when he gets back.
> 
> Oh yes, you did always used to bust my balls about SUP fishing. But it's a real thing, you know? There's a kid on our local beach that catches kings like nobody's business - when the kings were running, I saw him out every flat day for 4 weeks. One guy up on Cocoa Beach landed a 80lb cobia off a SUP. (took him 3 miles out of his way) Lots of people round these parts SUP fishing. Not as funny as you make it sound, old boy...


I think you misinterpret my comments on SUP fishing. I enjoy people catching fish and SUP can go where it takes a long run from an Inlet in a big boat with a modicum of effort. Please post the Vid again if you have it.

A friend of mine smokes the Big Drum on Trout rods most years on the OBX out of a beach launched Kayak.

I used to launch heavy-duty Grumman welded skiffs in the OBX surf. Issue with the OBX is the wind always comes up in the Afternoons and a flat calm morning with glassy seas can turn into a Killer when the winds kick up the swells.

I used to launch a Jon Boat in the OBX surf and slow row live Menhaden around, actually hooked a large King right at the drop-off of the shore break one afternoon. I managed to flip the Jon Boat coming in after the seas kicked up into high gear and I was concerned about getting impaled my Gaff when I went over the Falls.

I am thinking about a Zodiac as they will be more apt to spare me when I go over the falls which is pretty much inevitable if you go out a lot on the OBX. For some reason I find Kayaks less appealing than small boats for fishing out of the Surf. The Sharks come up and swat and bump my friends Kayak off the OBX surf especially out on Diamond Shoals and I am not about feeling vulnerable on a Kayak or SUP when it is dinner time.

There is some Drone footage of a SUP and White Shark off of Cape Cod this week on the Net, Sharks like SUPs, they taste like chicken.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's why I thought you were breaking my balls... I never posted a SUP video. In fact, the last time I went out on a SUP in the surf, I almost broke my leg on a freakishly mistimed dismount. I exited the board, mistimed a wave, and it slammed into my leg at an angle perpendicular to the breaking wave. Imagine a giant fiberglass hatchet. It really ****ing hurt.

Sorry for the misunderstanding, but it wasn't my vid, unfortunately. Also, I'm not a great surfer, and we rarely get flat enough days to launch a SUP with my limited skill level. I tried to get good at it, but I've spent the last year or so working on an advanced math degree, and it hasn't really done much for my athleticism. I mean... yeah, I can do it. But it's too much like work. The drone is where I want to be.

Around here, we don't contend much with great whites. But the spinners and blacktips are a SUP'er/surfers worst nightmare. Nippy little mother****ers, they are. Apparently, we look like turtles with appendages hanging over the sides. Which makes me think that we'd be in a real bad way, when the odd tiger comes a hunting...


----------

